# "The Bride" Tutorial Part 4



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

The armature for the arms are made using rain gutter wire mesh and electrical wire. I needed to do this with the armature on the stand so I could position them correctly.
















I then draped some fabric on her to check for positioning and also added a temporary wire from the hand to the neck to help support the arm while it was being worked on.

















Duct tape, then Celluclay was applied and when thoroughly dried, I added the DAS clay on top of that.


































When the DAS clay dried, I removed the arms from the stand to continue the process and here's what they looked like.










Continued on Part 5


----------

